

Too old - feeling_not_old

I've turned 50 this year.  I need a full career, that I can be vested at or start a consultant business at, and work for 25 years or so.  I have studied programming ever since January of 1990 and at 12 hours plus every day writing programs. I haven't ever been hired as a programmer.  I studied many programming languages, Java included, and want to certify in C# and .NET and become a consultant and buy my first house.  Am I stuck in dream world forever, or is there a path I can take there?  I'm not a greybeard.  I have little color change and don't look over 30.  Can I make it and make good of it for however long I want or am I stuck with less than efficient years?
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Where are you? Why not apply for a position as a programmer? If you want to
certify in C# and .NET, how do you see that happening?

How have you been earning money? What programs have you written? What sort of
programming do you want to do? Why do you not become a consultant?

It seems like English is not your first language. "Greybeard" is not talking
about the color of your hair, it's talking about the technology you grew up
with. Looking 30 is irrelevant - programming like you're 30 is. What ever that
means.

Do you have a code base you can demonstrate? Have you contributed to Open
Source projects? Do you have code on github?

Have you actually read anything here about the questions you're asking?

The smart way to ask questions include demonstrating that you've done your
homework and are ready to benefit from answers people give. You haven't done
that - you might think about how to do so.

~~~
feeling_not_old
I have thought about the Open Source track of project contributions. In fact,
I found Mozilla to have sites for that purpose. Do you know of Mozilla.org?
What do you think of that site for contributing? Any other sites you could
suggest to me would be appreciated...Thanks.

